# Man of the House



## monty (Apr 28, 2006)

The Man of the House


The husband had just finished reading a new book:  "YOU CAN BE THE MAN Of YOUR HOUSE."  

He stormed into the kitchen and walked directly up to his wife. Pointing 
a finger in her face, he said sternly, "From now on, YOU need to know 
that I AM the MAN of this house, and my word is law! 

You will prepare me a gourmet meal tonight, and when I'm finished eating my meal, you will serve me a sumptuous dessert. Then, after 
dinner, you are going to go upstairs with me, and we will have the sex that I want! 
After that, you are going to draw my bath so I can relax. You will 
wash my back and towel me dry and bring me my robe!  
Then you will massage my feet and hands. Then after that's done, guess 
who's going to dress me and comb my hair?" 

His wife replied, "The funeral director would be my guess."


----------



## Dutch (May 3, 2006)

And his Funeral Dirge will go something like this. . .
DUMB, DUMB, DUMB, DUMB de DUMB de DUMB de DUMB! :P


----------

